# Hackintosh Asus Z490 / Intel i7 10700K / Sapphire RX 5700XT Nitro+



## albaaaan (24 Janvier 2021)

Hello le forum,

Je me présente rapidement et par la même occasion, je présente mon premier Hackintosh...

Je suis graphiste salarié et je travaille dans le domaine du print principalement. Je suis un Apple user depuis toujours, c'est mon outil de travail. Mon premier Mac remonte à l'age de mes 16 ans, 20 ans plus tard j'ai décidé de switch de mon iMac et de mon MBP vers un Hackintosh. Pourquoi?

Je voulais pas mettre 5 000€ dans une nouvelle machine et savoir que je resterai sur du hardware avec aucune possibilité d'update. C'est discutable mais je trouvais l'idée cool de faire autrement pour une fois. Think different comme on dit!  Je reviendrai chez Apple dans 3/4 ans. J'ai toujours regardé du coin de l'oeil, les montages PC et tout. L'idée de réunir le meilleur des deux mondes me semblait une aventure à faire.

Je sais que le M1 est là et que le Hackintosh c'est terminé d'ici peu. macOS restera supporté encore un moment sur les plateformes INTEL donc il y a le temps avant ça. Du coup mon matériel c'est ça :

*Carte mère :* ASUS Rog Strix Z490 E Gaming Wifi (socket 1200)​*Processeur :* INTEL i7 10700K (comet lake-s)​*Carte graphique :* Sapphire RX 5700XT Nitro+ 8Go​*Ventirad :*  NOCTUA NH-D15 chomax black (non merci le watercooling)​*RAM :* Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x16Go 3200 CAS16​*SSD M.2 Sabrent 500Go :* pour Windows​*SSD EVO 860 500Go :* pour Windows​*SSD EVO 860 1To :* pour macOS​*SSD EVO 860 500Go :* pour un clone bootable macOS​*Alimentation :* Seasonic PX-750W Platinium​*Carte Wifi/BT :* Fenvi T919 (pas le choix pour le bluetooth/wifi, elle est reconnue nativement par macOS)​*Ventilation :* full NOCTUA chromax black, 2x140mm en façade et 2x140mm sur le haut / 1x120mm à l'arrière​
Des images :







J'utilise OpenCore 0.6.5, je trouve le fonctionnement du bootloader vraiment mieux que Clover. La philosophie du truc est vraiment cool. Ça demande pas mal de lectures et de recherches au début histoire de bien bien comprendre les mécaniques du truc. Après, c'est que du plaisir! Ça reste un point de vue perso. J'ai rien contre Clover mais OpenCore injecte tout avant le boot macOS et pour moi c'est la meilleure méthode.

*Le BIOS + le boot menu.* Je boot pas WIndows depuis OpenCore. Il fait sa vie comme un grand, je le boot depuis le BIOS. J'utilise le côté graphique type bootcamp juste pour le côté propre. J'ai une version de mon EFI en mode DEBUG et une version en mode RELEASE. Le Hackintosh est terminé, je suis donc sur la version RELEASE actuellement.










*Ma cartographie USB*, c'est la partie la plus cool je trouve! C'est la partie où il faut prendre son temps. J'ai fait un plan graphique de ma cartographie si jamais ça intéresse du monde. Une capture d'écran de Hackintool + ORegistryExplorer. Ma CM Asus Rog Strix Z490 possède 2 hub USB 2.0 internes donc j'ai quasiment l'ensemble de mes ports USB actifs.

_!! Sans cartographie perso, la carte Fenvi T919 fonctionnera pas. Donc pas de wifi/BT. La carte est connectée sur un port PCI + un port interne USB 2.0 de la carte mère. Pour avoir l'ensemble des features Apple c'est un passage obligatoire. !!_​
Des images, on peut voir que le port interne de la carte Fenvi c'est le contrôleur USB XHC port HS06 qui est un hub. Le port HS13 c'est l'autre hub dont je parlais. Lui il gère mes ports USB liés à mon boîtier. J'ai un boîtier Fractal Design Define R7 Compact. Il y a 5 ports en façade (2 USB 2.0 + 2 USB 3.0 et 1 type-C / Les 2 USB 2.0 sont en réalité un hub).










Voilà en gros j'ai l'ensemble des features Apple qui fonctionnent. C'est comme mes 2 autres machines Apple, elles communiquent parfaitement entre elles.
AirDrop, Message etc!  Que du plaisir donc! J'utilise énormément AirDrop entre mon iPhone et mes ordi donc c'était vraiment important pour moi. Petit résumé rapide donc :

*Mise en veille + retour en activité via clavier/souris :* c'est OK, fonctionnel.
*Features Apple :* (AirDrop, Message, Partage de co 4G de mon iPhone vers le Hackintosh, iCloud, etc) : c'est OK, fonctionnel. (il faut la carte Fenvi)
*NVRAM native :* c'est OK, fonctionnel.
*Codec audio :* c'est OK, fonctionnel. (audio hdmi de la CG mais aussi audio hdmi sur port hdmi de l'iGPU + prise casque/micro etc)
*Vidéo :* c'est OK, fonctionnel.
*Ethernet :* c'est OK, fonctionnel. (il faut prévoir un peu de travail sur un fichier .kext)
*Wifi/BT :* c'est OK, fonctionnel. (avec la carte Fenvi, sur Windows j'utilise le wifi/BT de la carte mère)

Je fais pas toute la liste...

Bref tout fonctionne parfaitement, le 10700K fait grave le boulot. J'utilise la machine quotidiennement sur la suite Adobe. Les températures sont bonnes. C'est fluide stable, super véloce. Je vous laisse des résultats Geekbench, pour moi c'est que des chiffres mais bon les connaisseurs pourront peut-être me dire si c'est bon ou pas. En regardant les comparatifs, mes résultats collent donc c'est bon.














Voilà pour mon retour d'expérience sur mes débuts avec OpenCore. Pour moi, l'aventure est parfaite, je regrette pas mon choix. J'ai appris énormément de choses. J'ai discuté avec des gens vraiment cools sur les forums Hackintosh. Des vrais passionnés.

Je partage mon dossier EFI si jamais des gens sont en demande ou avec le même matériel que moi!


----------



## ericse (25 Janvier 2021)

Merci pour le retour, c'est toujours intéressant.
De mon coté j'ai fait le chemin inverse : mon Hackintosh  I7/RX570/Opencore s'est fait remplacer par un mini M1 plus discret


----------



## albaaaan (25 Janvier 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Merci pour le retour, c'est toujours intéressant.
> De mon coté j'ai fait le chemin inverse : mon Hackintosh  I7/RX570/Opencore s'est fait remplacer par un mini M1 plus discret


Cool!   
Le nouveau mini M1 est vraiment top! J'ai essayé la machine chez un ami, rien à dire, ce nouveau processeur est costaud!
J'ai hâte de voir le futur de ce processeur en tout cas.

Je pense finir la partie esthétique de mon Hackintosh avec l'achat du Dune Pro. C'est en réflexion encore pour l'instant. C'est pas vraiment important mais plus pour le fun. J'ai un ami carrossier peintre et l'idée c'est de faire l'achat de ce boîtier et de faire une peinture type iMac Pro...  Un genre de gris sidéral presque noir mat et la pomme en ton sur ton finition brillante.


----------



## Romuald (25 Janvier 2021)

On se croirait chez MacBidouille   
Blague à part, total respect pour le boulot et le compte-rendu.
Questions subsidiaires :

le temps passé ?
Et le budget !


----------



## maxou56 (25 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir,
Sur le capture avec intel power gadget, l'iGpu n'est ne semble pas pris en charge?
Du coup c'est le GPU qui s'occupe du transcodage matériel, le transcodage matériel est activé ou c'est uniquement du logiciel?


----------



## albaaaan (25 Janvier 2021)

Hello @Romuald 
Merci pour le retour!

Pour te répondre et être totalement honnête avec toi. C'est mon premier montage PC. Comme je disais l'univers PC je connaissais pas du tout. Dès le départ l'idée n'était pas de faire un Hackintosh. Je savais tout simplement pas que la chose était possible. Découvrir que ce truc était possible et stable m'a fait faire le switch.

J'ai fait une erreur de parcours aussi. Je suis parti du côté de AMD au départ, j'étais tellement focus à l'idée de boot macOS que j'ai totalement oublié le côté software. Donc de base j'étais sur le même matériel mais avec une carte mère ASUS x570 Rog Strix E Gaming et un Ryzen 3700x. L'équivalent du 10700k de chez Intel. Je poste des images de la construction AMD :






Ma cartographie USB perso sur le matériel AMD + les benchs du 3700x :














Bref, c'était une erreur. Je suis graphiste et la suite Adobe sur un Hackintosh AMD c'est juste l'enfer. Mais ça c'est de ma faute, mes recherches comme je disais, c'était : il faut que je boot absolument et que la machine reste stable. Je me disais une fois sur l'OS tout roulera niveau software. J'ai totalement oublié de faire des recherches spécifiques à mes besoins en terme d'applications.

J'ai revendu ma CM et mon processeur. Pour partir chez Intel et être exactement comme un vrai mac. Avec la z490 et le 10700k. J'ai perdu 150€ dans l'histoire. J'ai appris beaucoup aussi! Le Hackintosh AMD c'est beaucoup plus dur à mettre en place. Pourquoi, en gros la carte mère sur un socket INTEL utilise 1 seul contrôleur USB (XHC), chez AMD c'est 3 contrôleurs USB sur la CM, comme tu peux le voir sur la cartographie. Bref, annonce sur le bon coin, le matériel AMD était vendu en une soirée. J'étais sur le cul. C'est un petit gamer de ma région qui a acheté le matériel, il est venu entre midi et deux au bureau chercher les pièces.

Désolé je raconte mon parcours si ça peut être utile 

Pour le temps passé, sans te mentir. OpenCore c'est des semaines de lectures entre le guide, les forums Hackintosh, les forums PC avant ça parce que bon, moi je viens de chez Apple un port PCI 4.0, un SSD M.2 c'était un concept pour moi.

Donc on va dire : 3 mois de lectures et de recherches et de prises de notes. J'ai rapidement vu 2 trucs dans l'univers Hackintosh, les gens qui demandent les dossiers EFI aux autres personnes. Et les mecs qui cherchent à comprendre comment le truc fonctionne véritablement. Moi j'ai choisi cette option là : apprendre et comprendre pourquoi je dois faire ça ou encore ça.

Je me suis donc mis en tête 2 trucs, ne jamais utiliser un dossier de quelqu'un même si sa construction est OK. Regarder les fichiers de travail ok mais pas faire un simple copier/coller, mais le refaire moi-même pour comprendre. Je voulais apprendre, être débrouillard. Le guide OpenCore te propose vraiment cette approche. T'as l'option de prendre des fichiers un peu universels ou alors tu creuses, tu écris tes propres fichiers ACPI en fonction de ton matériel, bref.

Donc effectivement c'est un peu plus long que d'aller chez Apple avec ma CB, de base je voulais m'offrir le nouveau MBP 16. J'ai choisi de faire autrement pour une fois.

Pour le budget :

Encore une fois, j'ai fait un choix de partir sur des composants de qualité. J'ai pris une alimentation certifiée platinium plutôt que gold. La ventilation c'est que du NOCTUA (25€ le ventilateur) alors que pour 12€ t'as déjà un truc qui souffle parfaitement. Mais le silence était important etc...

Donc franchement à la louche j'ai pas les factures des composants sous les yeux.

1600/1700€ sans le montage, j'ai fait le montage moi même. 1600/1700 hors écran, clavier, souris. J'utilise actuellement mon clavier Apple et ma souris Apple. Là tout est discutable encore une fois. J'ai rien contre le monde PC de base, je suis juste chez Apple depuis le départ.

Si je devais le refaire, je dirai oui. Pour l'aventure  Si j'avais acheté un MBP 16, c'est un sourire au déballage, c'est être comme un gosse et une semaine après tu jettes le truc sur ton lit, pour finir sur Netflix. Là j'ai cette petite fierté du parcours réalisé quand je boot sur OpenCore.

C'est aussi lié au confinement, entre le chômage partiel, le roulement entre collègues au bureau et tout. J'avais du temps.

Voilà pour l'histoire! Désolé pour le pavé!


----------



## albaaaan (25 Janvier 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Sur le capture avec intel power gadget, l'iGpu n'est ne semble pas pris en charge?
> Du coup c'est le GPU qui s'occupe du transcodage matériel, le transcodage matériel est activé ou c'est uniquement du logiciel?


Hello 
C'est quoi le transcodage pour toi?
C'est mon GPU qui est branché, l'iGPU il fonctionne parfaitement mais je suis pas dessus.
Dans le BIOS j'ai même désactivé l'iGPU et mon port PCI où j'ai ma CG connectée dessus est en première position.
Si je bascule en auto dans le BIOS je peux avoir la partie graphique gérée par le GPU ou le IGPU.

Je sais pas si je réponds à ta question


----------



## ericse (25 Janvier 2021)

albaaaan a dit:


> Dans le BIOS j'ai même désactivé l'iGPU et mon port PCI où j'ai ma CG connectée dessus est en première position.


Même si il n'y a aucun moniteur branché dessus, tu peux avoir intérêt à laisser l'IGPU activé. C'est quand même un bon proc graphique et il peut être utilisé en interne pour certains calculs, comme la compression/décompression vidéo. 
Un exemple : https://www.journaldulapin.com/2020/01/16/handbrake-videotoolbox/


----------



## albaaaan (25 Janvier 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Même si il n'y a aucun moniteur branché dessus, tu peux avoir intérêt à laisser l'IGPU activé. C'est quand même un bon proc graphique et il peut être utilisé en interne pour certains calculs, comme la compression/décompression vidéo.
> Un exemple : https://www.journaldulapin.com/2020/01/16/handbrake-videotoolbox/


Merci pour l'info! Je vais lire tout ça, ça semble bien complet en plus


----------



## ferdi_974 (7 Juin 2021)

albaaaan a dit:


> Hello le forum,
> 
> Je me présente rapidement et par la même occasion, je présente mon premier Hackintosh...
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau et je me lance tout juste dans un projet hackintosh. J'ai la même config que vous, étant en galère ou pourrais-je avoir un lien pour le téléchargement de votre EFI svp ? merci pour votre aide.


----------



## edenpulse (7 Juin 2021)

C'est une très mauvaise idée de télécharger un EFI et juste de l'utiliser. 
Quel est ton soucis?


----------



## ferdi_974 (7 Juin 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> C'est une très mauvaise idée de télécharger un EFI et juste de l'utiliser.
> Quel est ton soucis?


merci pour votre réponse. je vous fais un topo de ce que j’ai fais pour commencer histoire de voir si je suis sur la bonne route. j’ai télécharger et créer une clef bootable de catlina télécharger opencore et remplacer les fichiers pour adapter les kext dans les bons dossiers, au boot j’ai bien fais la sélection de l’installation de catalina après rien ne se passe !


----------



## edenpulse (7 Juin 2021)

Pourquoi ne pas installer Big Sur ?
As-tu bien mis les bons ACPI?
As-tu bien configuré ton config.plist et vérifié sur https://opencore.slowgeek.com/ ?
As-tu démarré en verbose ? quelle est l'erreur?


----------



## ferdi_974 (7 Juin 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas installer Big Sur ?
> As-tu bien mis les bons ACPI?
> As-tu bien configuré ton config.plist et vérifié sur https://opencore.slowgeek.com/ ?
> As-tu démarré en verbose ? quelle est l'erreur?


Je vous remercie pour votre aide. Je regarde cela demain et vous tines au courant. pour Big sur j'aurai aimé mais je n'ai pas l'iso. La seule que me permettait de télécharger mon vieux macbook de 2009 est catalina.


----------



## edenpulse (7 Juin 2021)

Comment as-tu téléchargé Catalina à la base?
https://github.com/corpnewt/gibMacOS te permet de télécharger Big Sur sans soucis. 

Le guide complet : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/


----------



## albaaaan (8 Juin 2021)

Hey désolé pour la réponse tardive... Si tu veux mon EFI pas de problème, mais je reste persuadé que c'est pas la bonne méthode pour construire ton hackintosh et surtout comprendre la mécanique du truc.

@edenpulse te propose le guide de OpenCore c'est la voie à suivre, c'est des heures de lecture mais c'est le mieux. Si tu c/c un EFI tu vas avoir des problèmes et pas comprendre pourquoi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1186071 (26 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour
je me présente je m'appelle Mario je suis dans le hack depuis plusieurs années
je suis toujours resté avec Clover . j'ai exactement la même Config que toi pros 10700k carte mère rog strix z490 e- gaming wifi fenvy  fratecal r5
Je te serai très reconnaissant si tu pouvez me passer ton efi  en changeant bien sur le serial
je galère depuis pas mal de temps , je m'en remet à ta générosité et te remercie mille fois


----------



## Membre supprimé 1186071 (27 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour je ne sais si je poste au bonne endroit excuse-moi je suis nouveau 
Ma demande est au sujet de to efi car nous avons la même configuration traits pour traits tu me rends un énorme service je te remercie d’avance


----------



## albaaaan (8 Août 2021)

mario38 a dit:


> Bonjour je ne sais si je poste au bonne endroit excuse-moi je suis nouveau
> Ma demande est au sujet de to efi car nous avons la même configuration traits pour traits tu me rends un énorme service je te remercie d’avance


Hello, je te donne mon dossier EFI demain, si tu veux. J'ai justement fait la mise à jour vers OC 0.7.1 la semaine dernière. Le plus simple reste de suivre le guide open core. Moi je te conseille vraiment cette voie là. Moi j'ai une cartographie USB personnalisée je sais pas du tout si cela va te convenir et tout, c'est un exemple. C'est vraiment mieux de suivre le guide.

Quand je suis de retour chez moi, je te partage mon dossier.


----------



## ToUsMiC (11 Août 2021)

albaaaan a dit:


> Hello le forum,
> 
> Je me présente rapidement et par la même occasion, je présente mon premier Hackintosh...
> 
> ...


pas mal ! Compatible avec z390 tu crois ?


----------



## edenpulse (11 Août 2021)

ToUsMiC a dit:


> pas mal ! Compatible avec z390 tu crois ?


Ben non.


----------



## albaaaan (11 Août 2021)

ToUsMiC a dit:


> pas mal ! Compatible avec z390 tu crois ?


Hey, oui tu peux faire ça avec une z390  Il te faut juste faire un EFI en rapport avec ta CM. Tu peux voir le guide directement. Si t'as des questions, je peux peut-être te répondre.


----------



## ToUsMiC (12 Août 2021)

albaaaan a dit:


> Hey, oui tu peux faire ça avec une z390  Il te faut juste faire un EFI en rapport avec ta CM. Tu peux voir le guide directement. Si t'as des questions, je peux peut-être te répondre.


Salut, merci pour ta proposition.
Cependant en me référant a ma carte mère Asus ROG Héro XI, j'ai appliqué les memes réglages que toi, j'ai utilisé TransMac pour restaurer une image de Catalina ou Mojave sur une USB de 16Go. Une fois que je lance l'installation j'obtiens des erreurs en ligne de commande (parametre -v -x sur Clover). J'avoue etre un peut perdu la.


----------



## albaaaan (12 Août 2021)

ToUsMiC a dit:


> Salut, merci pour ta proposition.
> Cependant en me référant a ma carte mère Asus ROG Héro XI, j'ai appliqué les memes réglages que toi, j'ai utilisé TransMac pour restaurer une image de Catalina ou Mojave sur une USB de 16Go. Une fois que je lance l'installation j'obtiens des erreurs en ligne de commande (parametre -v -x sur Clover). J'avoue etre un peut perdu la.


Salut, je suis désolé mais j'utilise pas Clover comme boot loader mais OpenCore. Je connais pas du tout Clover. Pourquoi tu utilises Clover?


----------



## ToUsMiC (12 Août 2021)

Car avant j'avais déja monté un Hackintosh sur mon ancien z270 et j'avais utilisé Clover.

Ici voici ou cela bloque : Je pense que c'est un soucis au niveau de mes 3 Nvme mais pas sur a 100% ...


----------



## albaaaan (12 Août 2021)

ToUsMiC a dit:


> Car avant j'avais déja monté un Hackintosh sur mon ancien z270 et j'avais utilisé Clover.
> 
> Ici voici ou cela bloque : Je pense que c'est un soucis au niveau de mes 3 Nvme mais pas sur a 100% ...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 234731


Tu utilises des nvme samsung les EVO je pense? C'est une piste, c'est un problème avec ton nvme, peut-être il faut mettre à jour le nvme, le micro logiciel. Tu peux déjà faire ça. Mon hack est sur un ssd evo 2.5 1to pas sur un nvme.


----------



## ToUsMiC (15 Août 2021)

Je ne comprends pas trop le fonctionnement de OpenCore .... 
Deja a la base j'ai réussi a mettre une image OSX via TransMac (via Windows) mais j'avoue etre totalement perdu avec OpenCore


----------



## edenpulse (16 Août 2021)

Qu'est ce que tu ne comprends pas? OpenCore est un bootloader, un programme que ton ordinateur lance au démarrage. Celui ci est installé sur une partition EFI cachée sur un de tes disques.


----------



## ToUsMiC (16 Août 2021)

Quand je crée une restauration de macOSX via Transmac,je n'ai pas de pârtition EFI cachée ?


----------



## ericse (16 Août 2021)

ToUsMiC a dit:


> Deja a la base j'ai réussi a mettre une image OSX via TransMac (via Windows) mais j'avoue etre totalement perdu avec OpenCore


Bonjour,
Sans doutes parce que TransMac ne permet pas de faire un disque bootable avec OpenCore, il faut suivre ce tuto : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/installer-guide/winblows-install.html


----------



## ToUsMiC (16 Août 2021)

Merci a toi, je vais essayer


----------



## Sly 49 (28 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permet de relancer un peu le sujet concernant un petit problème que j'ai sur mon Hackintosh AMD qui tourne sous Windows 10 et Mac OS Big Sur. Je l'utilise pour jouer (sous Windows) et pour travailler (sous MacOS).


J'ai construit le PC récemment, il fonctionne entièrement sur Windows mais presque entièrement sous MacOS avec OpenCore, excepté le son et la mise en veille, pour ce qui est du son, c'est ennuyant mais c'est pas dramatique, pour l'instant j'ai un adaptateur USB-C vers Jack, ça dépanne en attendant de trouver la solution, le plus embêtant reste la mise en veille, qui fonctionnait très bien sur mon précédent Hackintosh (I5-3570, carte mère ASUS Z68) mais pas du tout ici, il ne coupe jamais la ventilation lorsque je met suspendre l'activité, et après il ne se rallume plus à l'écran ni sur le réseau, donc je suis perplexe, si vous avez des idées sur l'origine de mes problèmes, je suis preneur.

Voici ma configuration exact:
Carte mère :  MSI B450 Tomahawk Max II => Lien amazon
Processeur:  AMD Ryzen 5 5600X
Mémoire : 16Go de RAM (2x8Go) à 3200MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX
Carte graphique : AMD Radeon RX580 8Go PULSE
Stockage: SSD NVME 250Go pour Windows 10 et SSD SATA 120Go pour macOS Big Sur+ 1,5To de HDD pour les données.
Alimentation Corsair 500W
J'utilise OpenCore, qui dans l'ensemble fonctionne bien.

Si vous pouviez m'aider sur mon problème de mise en veille, cela m'aiderai beaucoup.

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## albaaaan (29 Novembre 2021)

Sly 49 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je me permet de relancer un peu le sujet concernant un petit problème que j'ai sur mon Hackintosh AMD qui tourne sous Windows 10 et Mac OS Big Sur. Je l'utilise pour jouer (sous Windows) et pour travailler (sous MacOS).
> 
> ...


Hello, pour ton problème lié à la mise en veille : je pense que c'est peut-être en rapport avec tes ports USB de ta CM. T'as fait une cartographie USB perso? Si c'est pas le cas, tu peux déjà voir ça  Après c'est un problème connu sur les plateformes AMD. Normalement avec un ajout d'une USBmap ça marche (sur mon ancien hack en 3700X la veille marchait parfaitement).

Pour ton problème de son, sur ta CM MSI tu dois voir comment fonctionne la partie son. Quel codec est utilisé, moi je suis sur une ASUS, MSI je connais pas


----------



## Sly 49 (29 Novembre 2021)

Hello, merci beaucoup pour ta réponse rapide, j'avais vu justement que ça avait marché pour toi, donc je me suis dit que tu pourrais m'aider sur le sujet.
Pour ce qui est du mapage USB, je n'est rien fait à ce niveau là, j'ai juste pris un EFI que j'ai trouvé sur internet, correspondant à ma carte mère, et c'est tout. Je t'envoie un lien wetransfert pour mon dossier EFI. Petite question, ou est ce que on règle ça le mapage USB ?
Petite precision (utile ou pas) :  tous les ports USB fonctionnent à leur pleine vitesse.

Pour le son, j'ai pourtant installé voodhoo, mais j'ai toujours pas de son (sauf sur la RX580 et par USB-C).

Voici une capture d'écran de l'arborescence des ports USB:


----------



## albaaaan (29 Novembre 2021)

Sly 49 a dit:


> Hello, merci beaucoup pour ta réponse rapide, j'avais vu justement que ça avait marché pour toi, donc je me suis dit que tu pourrais m'aider sur le sujet.
> Pour ce qui est du mapage USB, je n'est rien fait à ce niveau là, j'ai juste pris un EFI que j'ai trouvé sur internet, correspondant à ma carte mère, et c'est tout. Je t'envoie un lien wetransfert pour mon dossier EFI. Petite question, ou est ce que on règle ça le mapage USB ?
> Petite precision (utile ou pas) :  tous les ports USB fonctionnent à leur pleine vitesse.
> 
> ...


Hey, justement c’est le problème de ta mise en veille. Tu peux pas avoir l’ensemble de tes ports USB fonctionnels si tu veux un EFI propre.

macOS gère que 12 ports USB (ou 15 je sais plus ) et il faut savoir que un port USB 2.0 = 1 port et un port USB 3.0 = 2 ports pour macOS.

Donc exemple 3 ports USB 3.0 + 2 ports 2.0 ça fait 5 mais en vrai ça fait 8… Donc tu dois choisir selon tes besoins. Quel port de la CM je veux? Quel port du boîtier en façade je veux?

Le mieux vraiment c’est de suivre la rubrique pour la cartographie USB sur le guide de opencore.

Tu peux mapper avec hackintool aussi ça aide pas mal.

Faut comprendre ce que tu fais et pourquoi… Enfin moi à l’époque j’ai attaqué le guide avec cette approche.

Idem pour le son faut voir exactement comment fonctionne ta CM sur la partie audio. Et construire le .kext, moi j’ai une ASUS. MSI je connais pas. Mais le principe reste identique.

Sincèrement potasse le guide


----------



## Sly 49 (5 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour, 

Merci pour ta réponse clair et précise, j'ai regardé du coup sur le guide OpenCore, ainsi que téléchargé hackintool, qui est vachement complet d'ailleurs. 
Pour la carto USB, j'ai donc sélectionné les ports qu'il fallait, exporté la Configuration, qui m'as donnée des .Kext, .aml et .dsl, autant j'ai réussi à trouver où mettre les .kext et .aml, mais pas les .dsl, ce qui fait (j'imagine) que même après un redémarrage, tous les ports USB fonctionnent toujours alors que j'en ai désactivé plusieurs.

Pour ce qui est de la partie audio, je n'est pas trouvé de solutions, mais ce n'est pas la priorité pour l'instant, donc ça je verrai plus tard.


----------



## julietteto (16 Janvier 2022)

albaaaan a dit:


> Hello le forum,
> 
> Je me présente rapidement et par la même occasion, je présente mon premier Hackintosh...
> 
> ...


Bonjour, 

Je te remercie pour ce poste, qui m'a aidé à comprendre certaines choses lors de la construction de mon hackintosh, notamment le USB map. Tout fonctionne plutôt bien sur ma config, sauf mes 2 ports usb2 du boitier (un fractal aussi, le même) qui ne sont pas détéctés. Par curiosité, et non pas pour que tu me maches le travail ca serait cool si tu pouvais partager avec moi ton dossier EFI ! Merci 
Juliette


----------



## albaaaan (22 Janvier 2022)

julietteto a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je te remercie pour ce poste, qui m'a aidé à comprendre certaines choses lors de la construction de mon hackintosh, notamment le USB map. Tout fonctionne plutôt bien sur ma config, sauf mes 2 ports usb2 du boitier (un fractal aussi, le même) qui ne sont pas détéctés. Par curiosité, et non pas pour que tu me maches le travail ca serait cool si tu pouvais partager avec moi ton dossier EFI ! Merci
> Juliette


Hello voilà mon .kext pour mon USB map en espérant que ça aide


----------

